# airbag location question



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

I was told my Cruze had eight airbags. Can anyone please tell me where the airbags are located.
My problem. Where to put infant car seat in back seat. In the Cruze there are two places to properly install the thing the infant car seat fits into. One each side. In my 2010 Impala the infant car seat thing will go in the middle of the rear seat or each side. I do not find a center place in the Cruze. 
Are there airbags on the sides of the rear seat area that would possibly harm an infant in a car seat?
The wife is threatening to take my Impala for the weekend, because she "MAY" have to transport granddaughter. She is afraid of possible airbag hitting granddaughter in car seat.
Thanks


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Front 
1)Steering wheel 
2)Passenger side dash
3,4)Left and right pillars that will cover the windows.
5,6)Left and right Knees
Rear
7,8)Left and right rear pillars that will cover the windows


But if you look at the anchors there is one for each section left center and right. They wouldn't put them there if it wasn't safe. (This being my own opinion. )


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply. I wouldn't think they would put airbags where it wasn't safe to put a car seat.
Again thanks


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here check these vids out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HaonK_-oAY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdGMJDlUdK8&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree that you should be able to put a child safety seat in the rear of a Cruze and not have it harmed by any airbag. The child should be better protected in the event of a side impact in the Cruze. However, I thought there were 10 air bags in a Cruze. At least that's what the specs. state.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah when I watched the vid. There are airbags in the sides of the seats front and back. To protect hips I guess.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On our 2012 2LT there are three clips under plastic cover on the package tray, that flat area under the rear window.

On the lower rear seat back we have four round metal buttons the identify the clip positions in that crack between the seat cushion and the rear cushion. These are where the clips are for fastening a child car seat.

Is possible to put two child car seats in the rear seat by using the two outside package tray clips. But when we take our three year old granddaughter, we put her seat in the center using the center package tray clip and the two inner button clips. Can keep an eye on her with the center rear view mirror, or hand her something.

Think your Cruze should be the same. Feel with one child, the center is the safest spot in the event of a side collision, but drive extra extra safe when my honey is along. 

View attachment 6026


We don't use the car's safety belts, use the belts that came with the seat to securely fasten it.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody.
This car seat is a two piece. Due to granddaughter age 3 months, her car seat faces back of car. One peace locks into car by the bottom clips and does not use the upper package tray clip until the child is old enough to face the car seat forward. This just stays in car. Her car seat than locks into piece locked in car.
Like NickD said, using the center package clip and two inner button clips. I suppose one could use the two inner button clips with out using upper clip with car seat facing backward.
Thanks again everybody


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 6027


She had a two piece car seat like that, that faces rearward, but out grew it. Out growing her child seat now, but according to our state law, cannot use a booster seat until she is four years old. She did hit 40 pounds and okay to use a booster seat now in other states. If that makes any sense. Every state has different laws.

Ha, when my older kids were born, just tossed them in back of the pickup to go to town. But they started all this when my second youngest child was born. Recall leaving the hospital and having a kid teach me how to attach a baby seat.

When my two youngest were old enough to get a drivers' license, had a heck of a time trying to keep them awake when teaching them how to drive. From day one, they were tied up and would automatically fall asleep when in the car.

For Wisconsin:

"



Less than 1 year old, or less than 20 lbs. must be in a rear-facing child seat in the back seat (if so equipped)
If at least one year old and 20 pounds, but less than four years old or less than 40 pounds, must be a in a forward- or rear-facing child seat in the back seat (if so equipped)
Age 4 to age 8, and between 40-80 lbs., and no more than 4 ft. 9 in. must be in a forward- or rear-facing child seat in the back seat (if so equipped) or a booster seat

Penalty for non-compliance depends on the age of the child
If less than four years of age, the total penalty is $175.30
If between ages 4 and 8, the total penalty is $150.10 for the first offense, $200.50 for a second offense, and $263.50 for third and subsequent offenses

There are no exemptions from these rules allowing removal of a child from a restraint to attend to personal needs (such as feeding or diapering)
A child who, because of a medical condition, body size or a physical disability, is incapable of being transported in a child safety restraint system, may be transported without a safety restraint system with physician approval."
So for at least the first year, kid grows up staring at the rear seat back. Those snap clips on the seats drive me nuts in the Cruze, can hook them okay, but so tight in there have to use a pair of long nose pliers to release them.

As far as air bags are concerned, just as many kids were killed by them riding in the front passenger seat as adult riders were saved by refusing to wear their safety belts. Cure, make the kids ride in the back seat.

I looked at child car seats from 20-300 bucks, all use that stupid three hook cheap a$$ plastic buckle system. Who ever designed and approved of these should be shot. Can be a major disaster if you have to get the kid out of the vehicle quickly like in a fire. Mini-vans are equally stupid with those huge sliding doors, one little ding in those doors, you can't open them.

Two of my kids are driving mini-vans, because they have more than two kids, a better choice is driving a nine passenger Suburban if you can afford it and the gas these things burn. IRS is no help either, if in the 20% tax bracket, give you an extra two bucks a day to raise that kid.

Another reason why I feel we have idiots running this country, recently in Milwaukee a bunch of kids were burnt alive in a mini, they turn their stupid heads when that happens. But its the law!


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

steering wheel,, and dash 2
A-pillars 2
side of both front buckets 2
LT & RT Knee bags 2 
Roof rail Side Curtain 2

10 standard air bags in the Cruze


----------

